
Javascript DOM blocking - allenc
http://allenc.com/2011/10/javascript-dom-blocking/
======
jannes
In most browsers and with Intel based hardware you can only achieve 64
callbacks per second (or one callback every 15.6ms) even when using
setTimeout(f, 0). [1]

Maybe the task of reflowing the document just takes significantly less than
15ms, so that it always finishes before the callback is executed. But I don't
know how browsers are programmed so this is just a guess.

[1] [http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/cpu-power-
utilizati...](http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/cpu-power-utilization-
on-intel-architectures/) (the " Interrupt Rate Granularity" section is the
interesting part)

